# US Stocks - Long Trade Patterns



## CanOz (11 April 2009)

Heres a nice triangle a top a Cup and Handle...thats pretty rare.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2009)

Heres a triangle after an Adam and Eve Double bottom. An A&E DT is basically a simple reversal followed by a complex test. Its sounds like a porno film name though.

Some nice volume around too.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## CanOz (20 April 2009)

Heres a Short ETF, DOG....woof


----------



## CanOz (21 June 2009)

Ran Triangle search tonight and came up with this nice long op.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## -Bevo- (22 June 2009)

Nice pick Can, keep a eye on CAR just in case it drive's away.


----------



## moXJO (22 June 2009)

-Bevo- said:


> Nice pick Can, keep a eye on CAR just in case it drive's away.




Thats not a cup and handle forming up?


----------



## -Bevo- (22 June 2009)

moXJO said:


> Thats not a cup and handle forming up?




No just looking for a consolidation pattern triangle to form.


----------



## -Bevo- (29 June 2009)

Car broke consolidation on good volume, I didn't have a order set to catch it so missed out.


----------

